
Wooden Gear Clock Plans - Tomte
http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm
======
rrmm
Not wood but, if you're interested in building clocks/machining/etc check out
Clickspring on youtube [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-
Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-
Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA/videos)

The production and content of the videos are pretty amazing.

~~~
pthreads
This is great. Just watched the first in the clocking making series and loved
it. Now I feel like being his apprentice. Thanks for posting.

------
amelius
I would be interested to know if gears can drive eachother in a circular way.
Thus, for example: gear A drives gear B drives gear C drives gear A.

~~~
cjslep
Sure, in three dimensions three gears can turn together [0].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mf0JpTI_gg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mf0JpTI_gg)

------
userbinator
You can get free ones too, although I can't immediately find any true OSHW
wooden clocks:

[http://www.woodenclocks.co.uk/](http://www.woodenclocks.co.uk/)

[http://garysclocks.sawdustcorner.com/downloads.html](http://garysclocks.sawdustcorner.com/downloads.html)

------
hvs
I bought plans for the Simplicity clock a while back but have yet to pull out
my scroll saw and dig in. It's a lot of fine detail work and slight mistakes
can cause the gears to lock up. But definitely one of the cooler projects for
a scroll saw.

~~~
gh02t
What about laser cutting the wood? I'm making a gear clock driven by stepper
motors that shows the weather and while I'm handy enough with a scroll saw
that I could could probably cut the parts, I went with laser cutting the wood
instead.

The other nice thing about the laser cutter is that you can engrave the
number/lettering directly onto the parts, though the downside is that the
edges will be much darker from the laser burns.

~~~
Animats
People laser-cut those clock designs out of wood at TechShop all the time.
It's really easy, and almost a cliche.

I tried cutting a clock escapement from a wood clock design out of steel plate
with a CNC plasma cutter. But TechShop's old plasma cutter wasn't precise
enough for that. I could probably do it with their water jet. But after
building too many heavy steampunk objects, and lugging them to conventions,
I'm sort of over that.

------
robobro
That's nothing -- paper clock, anyone?

[http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1966.0](http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1966.0)

------
tejtm
yet another source of software for esoteric gear design
[http://www.gearotic.com/](http://www.gearotic.com/)

------
ebbv
The subject of interesting gear designs is cool but this is just a link to a
store, it's not very informative.

